# Adventures of Pia and Leonard et al



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad Lenny gets to go to work with you and even take his toy. One place I worked had a dog that would go into the warehouse and hide his treasures in the boxes of molded parts. It was hilarious to reach into a box for a lexan cover and come out with a stale bagel instead. How did this get here? Hmmm.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Leonard's strut is something else again 😃. Look at that tail!!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Love the trims on Pia and Len . Is it just me or does Walter look a bit tipsy in one photo .


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walter is loving laying in front of a small portable heater, so kitty bliss


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Snuggles


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Walter Grey looks so regal in that picture!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Industrious as always


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Your pets live bliss! I want to snuggle on that pet rug, or whatever it is, with Walter’s permission, lol.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mfmst said:


> Your pets live bliss! I want to snuggle on that pet rug, or whatever it is, with Walter’s permission, lol.


That is a pet bed, that reflects body heat, a real hit with the dogs and cat


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Snuggiepoos and big ol boo 💖


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

0l


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My last post in this thread 
Bye my beautiful boy















The Brudder and sista duo


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

😢
💖


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Condolences on dear Walter. He was grand.


----------

